# موسوعة المنظفات



## jamilaj1 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني الاحباء اي شخص يحتاج اي خلطة او استفسار عن المنظفات فسوف يجد الجواب لدينا باسلوب علمي ومدروس وخلطات فعالة وانشاء الله سوف نبدء بالخلطات جميعها 
البودرة
سائل الجلي
صابون اليدين السائل والصلب
الفلاش 
الكلوروكس
ملطف الملابس
منظف النوافذ
اي شي تحتاجونه في مجال المنظفات
اخوكم المهندس جميل


----------



## jamilaj1 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سائل الجلي 
هناك الكثير من الخلطات الفعالة ومنها الرخيص ومنها الغالي 
اولا خلطة ممتازة التنظيف وسعر جيد
لكل 100 كيلو
حمض السلفون او سلفونيك اسد او الزفتة 10كغ
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او الكوستيك او ماءات الصوديوم كلها نفس الاسم 1.3 كغ تركيز 99بالمئة
تكسابون 9كغ
كمبرلان 1كغ
فورمالين 300غرام
عطر حسب نوع العطر والمطلوب يعني رائحة خفيفة او قوية
لون 3 غرام


الطريقة انشالله قريبا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موفق بأذن اللة والى الامام بتركيباتك الجديدة


----------



## ابو اسلام وكريم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم اشكرك بشدة وارجومنك ان تدلنى عن اسعار واماكن بيع العبوات البلاستيكية المخصصة للصابون السائل بكل احجامها


----------



## منير احمد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء اخباري بالمواد المستخدمة في ازالة الكلس في كيزر الغاز


----------



## علي العزاوي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي جميل بوركت وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك نرجو منك ان تكون الخلطة مع طريقة العمل مرة واحدة مع الشكر نريد من حضرتك طريقة الفلاش والكميات مع الشكر


----------



## fadiza17 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي ( بالحقيقة لقد احترت هل jamilaj1 اخ ولا اخت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ على العموم اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك بالمنتدى ووفقك الله ونرجو منك الاستمرار لان هذا الموضوع يهم الكثيرين ( وانا اولهم ههههههههه)
ولكن اود ان اسئل مش 10 تكسابون و1 كمبيرلان كتير شوي على الخلطة 
لان انا صراحة عملتها ب 10 سلفونك و 2 تكسابون و نص كيلو ( تقريبا ) كمبيرلان وكانت النتجية ممتازة


----------



## fadiza17 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اود ان اطلب منك اذا امكن طريقة عمل الشامبو بالتفصيل مع تسميه المحسنات وهل ممكن عمل الشامبو بدون التسخين؟
ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو اسلام وكريم قال:


> اخى الكريم اشكرك بشدة وارجومنك ان تدلنى عن اسعار واماكن بيع العبوات البلاستيكية المخصصة للصابون السائل بكل احجامها


 

اخي الغالي انت باي دولة لكي اساعدك


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

منير احمد قال:


> الرجاء اخباري بالمواد المستخدمة في ازالة الكلس في كيزر الغاز


 اخي الغالي ما فهمت عليك شو معنى كيزر الغاز اكتبها بالفصحى على العموم اي حمض بتراكيز ليست عالية يفيدك في ازالة الكلس


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

علي العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي جميل بوركت وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك نرجو منك ان تكون الخلطة مع طريقة العمل مرة واحدة مع الشكر نريد من حضرتك طريقة الفلاش والكميات مع الشكر


 

تكرم اخوي الغالي 
طريقة عمل الفلاش تركيبة قوية جدا 
طبعا هذه الكميات لواحد طن
حمض كلور الماء تركيز 35% 300 كغ
نونيل الفينول او يسمى np9 3كغ
popcfair 3كيلو
الباقي ماء حتى 1000كغ
الطريقة :
يوضع الحمض فوق الماء بحذر شديد مع الانتباه الى لبس كمامة لانه ينطلق غاز الكلور الخطر
يحل النونيل بكمية 10 كيلو من الماء ويوضع فوق الخليط 
نضيف اللون الابيض او popcfairالى المزيج السابق واخير نحرك 10 دقائق 

نحن جاهزين للتعبئة


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

fadiza17 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي ( بالحقيقة لقد احترت هل jamilaj1 اخ ولا اخت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ على العموم اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك بالمنتدى ووفقك الله ونرجو منك الاستمرار لان هذا الموضوع يهم الكثيرين ( وانا اولهم ههههههههه)
> ولكن اود ان اسئل مش 10 تكسابون و1 كمبيرلان كتير شوي على الخلطة
> لان انا صراحة عملتها ب 10 سلفونك و 2 تكسابون و نص كيلو ( تقريبا ) كمبيرلان وكانت النتجية ممتازة


 

اهلا اخي 
انا ذكر ولست انثى للعلم فقط 

اخي الغالي كما ذكرت ببداية موضوعي انه هناك ملايين الخلطات ولكن لن اضع الا ما يهم الاخوان هذه الخلطة التي ذكرتها سعرها معقول اما بالنسبة للخلطة التي وضعتها انت فانها بعد فترة سوف تلاحظ انفصالها الى طورين واحد فوق والاخر مثل العكر بالقسم السفلي وهذه المعلومات التي اخبرك بها ناتجة عن خبرة لمدة عشر سنوات ولله الحمد ايضا عن علم حيث انني معي دراسات عليا بالكيمياء والله الموفق


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

fadiza17 قال:


> اود ان اطلب منك اذا امكن طريقة عمل الشامبو بالتفصيل مع تسميه المحسنات وهل ممكن عمل الشامبو بدون التسخين؟
> ارجو الرد السريع


 

تكرم يالغالي انشالله قريبا طلبك البيه


----------



## fadiza17 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا شكرا لك اخي العزيز على سرعة الاجابة وانا اعتذر اذا سببت لك اي ضيق ولكن لم اقصد الاهانة عندما قلت
( بالحقيقة لقد احترت هل jamilaj1 اخ ولا اخت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاقبل اعتزاري رجاء 
واضيف اننا بهذا الملتقلى نتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات فشكرا لك لتنبيهي للخطاء الذي لم اكن اعرفة وياريت نتوسع بموضع المنظفات واذكرك بالشامبو 
وشكرا 
فادي الذهبي


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

jamilaj1 قال:


> تكرم اخوي الغالي
> طريقة عمل الفلاش تركيبة قوية جدا
> طبعا هذه الكميات لواحد طن
> حمض كلور الماء تركيز 35% 300 كغ
> ...


----------



## علي العزاوي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن ماهو هذا اللون الابيضوماهو np93مع الشكر


----------



## البلاتين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا ..
مشكور عزيزي المهندس جميل على الجهد المميز .. بورك فيك والى الامام دوماً..
نريد تراكيب تجارية للكلوروكس ومنظف عام للارضيات وكذلك السانيتول ..منظف الارضيات بالباين اويل ..

وتسلم وتشكر مقدماً..


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير 
ويا ريت اذا ممكن صناعة الغراء الابيض بالتفصيل الممل 
الغراء الذي يستعمل للأخشاب والورق والسلفنة 
وشكرا سلفا على كل شيء


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني استاذ جمال يجب ان يكون هناك تنساب طردي بين كمية التكسابون والزفتة ؟
وكم هو اقصى نسبة فارقة بين المادتين ؟ يعني كم نسبة التكسابون للزفتة او بالعكس؟


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

fadiza17 قال:


> اولا شكرا لك اخي العزيز على سرعة الاجابة وانا اعتذر اذا سببت لك اي ضيق ولكن لم اقصد الاهانة عندما قلت
> ( بالحقيقة لقد احترت هل jamilaj1 اخ ولا اخت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاقبل اعتزاري رجاء
> واضيف اننا بهذا الملتقلى نتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات فشكرا لك لتنبيهي للخطاء الذي لم اكن اعرفة وياريت نتوسع بموضع المنظفات واذكرك بالشامبو
> وشكرا
> فادي الذهبي


 

اهلا اخي العزيز بالعكس لم اتضايق وانا اشكرك وانشالله قريبا نتطرق الى الشامبو


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ابومعاذ2020 قال:


> jamilaj1 قال:
> 
> 
> > تكرم اخوي الغالي
> ...


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

علي العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن ماهو هذا اللون الابيضوماهو np93مع الشكر


 

وعليكم السلام اخي 
اللون الابيض هو مادة popcifair
np9 هو مادة النونيل فينول


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> مرحبا ..
> مشكور عزيزي المهندس جميل على الجهد المميز .. بورك فيك والى الامام دوماً..
> نريد تراكيب تجارية للكلوروكس ومنظف عام للارضيات وكذلك السانيتول ..منظف الارضيات بالباين اويل ..
> 
> وتسلم وتشكر مقدماً..


 

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز تكرم انشالله بعطيك طلبك قريبا من كافة الخلطاتت


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير
> ويا ريت اذا ممكن صناعة الغراء الابيض بالتفصيل الممل
> الغراء الذي يستعمل للأخشاب والورق والسلفنة
> وشكرا سلفا على كل شيء


 

اهلا اخي نحنا كتبنا انها موسوعة الامنظفات وليست الغراء لاننا ندخل موضوع مختلف تماما لانه موضوع الغراء ندخل بالبوليميرات وهو موضوع بحر وانشالله نفتح موضوع جديد عن البوليميرات


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> يعني استاذ جمال يجب ان يكون هناك تنساب طردي بين كمية التكسابون والزفتة ؟
> وكم هو اقصى نسبة فارقة بين المادتين ؟ يعني كم نسبة التكسابون للزفتة او بالعكس؟


 

اهلا اخي نعم هناك تناسب وهذا فقط بالنسبة للتراكيز العالية اي فوق 18 بالمئة من المادة الفعالة اما بالنسبة للتراكيز التي تحت 10 بالمئة بالنسبة للمادة الفعالة الكلية ليس هناك تناسب 

يجب ان تكون النسبة 1 سلفونيك الى حوال 0.8 تكسابون


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر اخوي العزيز جميل ولكن اللون الأبيض popcifair ماهو اسم التجاري او صيغته العلمية وهل هناك بديل عنها ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## jamilaj1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررر اخوي العزيز جميل ولكن اللون الأبيض popcifair ماهو اسم التجاري او صيغته العلمية وهل هناك بديل عنها ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


 
اهلا اخي اسمه كما ذكرت وهو موجود بمحلات المواد الاولية بس هذه المادة تعمل في الوسط شديد الحموضة اي لا تتفكك وبذلك نحصل على اللون الحليبي للفلاش


----------



## rodius (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
منظف الزجاج اذا ممكن


----------



## truk (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عندى خلظة جديدة لوحاحد عيزها اناموجود


----------



## truk (21 ديسمبر 2009)

:28:السلام عليكم اريد لوسمحت تركيبة ملطف الملابس


----------



## kimo_net (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا انا هفتح محل منظفات صغير وعاوز اعرف طريقة صنع الصابون السائل العادى وفى حاجا زيه اسمها زيت صابون بس عاوز طريقة مش مكلفه ومن غير اضفات يعنى زى اللى موجودة فى السوء يعنى انا عاوز اعرف الخلطات المهمة بس


----------



## fadiza17 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

خي كيمو شوالمقصود بزيت الصابون


----------



## حيدر الملاح (22 ديسمبر 2009)

jamilaj1 قال:


> اخواني الاحباء اي شخص يحتاج اي خلطة او استفسار عن المنظفات فسوف يجد الجواب لدينا باسلوب علمي ومدروس وخلطات فعالة وانشاء الله سوف نبدء بالخلطات جميعها
> البودرة
> سائل الجلي
> صابون اليدين السائل والصلب
> ...


 
اخي العزيز الرجاء اعطائي خلطة للتخلص من الاتربة والاساخ الملتصة على راديترات كبيرة صناعية يمر على سطحها هواء بدرجة حرارة تصل الى 190 سليزي مع العلم يتوفر لدي صودا كاوية وثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم و edta هل من الممكن الخلط بينهم والتوصل الى منظف فعال مع العلم استعملت فقط edta وعمل بشكل مقبول ارجو المساعدة مع الشكر الجزيل 
اخوك 
م كيمياوي حيدر الملاح


----------



## abue tycer (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت بأذن الله


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور استاذ جميل على كل شيء
بالنسبة لموضوع الغراء الأبيض انا كتيييييييييير محتاج الو 
بكون كتييييييير ممنون الك ازا بتساعدني بأقرب وقت
وشكرا الك سلفا
السلام عليكم


----------



## jamilaj1 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

خلطة صابون اليدين لكل 100 كغ

تكسابون 18 كغ
ايمانون 2 كغ
غليسرين 2 كغ
كمبرلان 3 كغ
فورمالين 400غرام
عطر 500 غرام
ما ء حتى 100 كغ


----------



## jamilaj1 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اي استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هو المقصود بمادة (ايمانون) الرجاء ايضاحه مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## phyyyyy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من حضرتك ابسط طريقة لتركيب الديتول


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

*ارجو من حضرتك ابسط طريقة لتركيب الديتول*​



:63: :63: :63: :63:


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

:1: :1: :1:


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يناير 2010)

اليك طريقة فعالة وممتازة ورخيصة التكلفة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171591.html


----------



## fantom2006 (8 يناير 2010)

شىء رائع
ربنا يوفقك
على فكرة انا عندى خلفية كبيرة عن المنظفات


----------



## jamilaj1 (8 يناير 2010)

fantom2006 قال:


> شىء رائع
> ربنا يوفقك
> على فكرة انا عندى خلفية كبيرة عن المنظفات


 

اهلا وسهلا اخي وفقك الله


----------



## jamilaj1 (8 يناير 2010)

تركيبة ممتازة للبودرة نصف المصنع اي بدون باقي الاضافات لكل 100 كغ

حمض السلفون 11
الكوستيك (هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) 1.42 حتى التعديل طبعا تركيز 99%
تريبولي فوسفات 33
سيليكات الصوديوم 8
صودا اش (كربونات الصوديوم) 8
كبريتات الصوديوم ( سلفات الصوديوم) 32.5
رطوبة 6


----------



## jamilaj1 (8 يناير 2010)

وهذه بالنسبة للغسالات الاتوماتيك


----------



## jamilaj1 (8 يناير 2010)

يضاف اليها الاضافات التالية لتصبح منتج نهائي نوعية عالية الجودة تضاهي الانواع الموجودة بالسوق

زيت سيليكون 0.5 كغ وظيفتها لمنع الرغوة

نونيل الفينول 2 كغ مادة فعالة لا شاردية

انزيمات البروتيأز 150 غرام وذلك لتفتيت البقع البروتينية
اليوريأز 150 غرام
انزيم تفكيك البقع الدم 150 غرام
بربورات الصوديوم 10 كغ

مادة محفزة لتفكيك البربورات وانطلاق الاكسجين الفعال وهي taed

بيكربونات الصوديوم 4 كغ

عطر حسب نوع العطر وقوته

سلفات الصوديوم ملونة بعدة الوان لتعطينا الحبيبات الموجودة في البودرة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
ما المقصود بمادة الايمانون فى تركيبة الهاند سووب
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (9 يناير 2010)

ايضا فى تركيبة صابون الغسالات الاتوماتيك
من اين يمكن شراء الماده المحفزه لخروج الاكسجين من البربورات
مع العلم انى من مصر 
ووفق الله الجميع


----------



## jamilaj1 (11 يناير 2010)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> ايضا فى تركيبة صابون الغسالات الاتوماتيك
> من اين يمكن شراء الماده المحفزه لخروج الاكسجين من البربورات
> مع العلم انى من مصر
> ووفق الله الجميع


 


اخي لا اعرف انا لست من مصر بس اسم المادة معرف اي مكان يباع المواد الاولية للمنظفات


----------



## الفنك (12 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة 
اريد دهن الحبه السوداء
دهن مزيل التعرق
شكرا


----------



## م/اميرة (13 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي الكريم علي علملك الله يجازيك خيراً عنة
من فضلك محتاجة اعمل كمية صغيرة من الصابون السائل ولكن بأعلي جودة ممكنة 
لذلك اطلب منك التكرم بحساب الكميات التي تعطيني بالنهاية حوالي 5:6 كجم من الصابون


----------



## jamilaj1 (13 يناير 2010)

م/اميرة قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً اخي الكريم علي علملك الله يجازيك خيراً عنة
> من فضلك محتاجة اعمل كمية صغيرة من الصابون السائل ولكن بأعلي جودة ممكنة
> لذلك اطلب منك التكرم بحساب الكميات التي تعطيني بالنهاية حوالي 5:6 كجم من الصابون


 

اهلا وسهلا تكرمي اختي



تكسابون 0.9كغ
ايمانون 100غرام او البيتائين وهي مادة معززة للرغوة
غليسرين 100 غرام
كمبرلان 150 غرام
فورمالين 20غرام
عطر 26غرام
ما ء 3.5كغ


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (13 يناير 2010)

ألا يمكن استخدام بنزوات الصوديوم بدلا من الفورمالين


----------



## jamilaj1 (15 يناير 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> ألا يمكن استخدام بنزوات الصوديوم بدلا من الفورمالين


 


لا يا اخي اولا البنزوات اغلى سعرا ايضا عند وضعها بالمكاء احيانا تصبح الشكل الحليبي وبالتالي عدم صفاء المنتج


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررين للجهود


----------



## Mahmoud Aboutalep (16 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (16 يناير 2010)

jamilaj1 قال:


> لا يا اخي اولا البنزوات اغلى سعرا ايضا عند وضعها بالماء احيانا تصبح الشكل الحليبي وبالتالي عدم صفاء المنتج


 لك خالص شكري على الإجابة
أنا أستخدم البنزوات منذ زمن للشامبو والصابون السائل و القوام ممتاز و شفاف
بقي عندي موضوع السعر بصراحة لم أركز عليه لأنني أصنع الخلطات للاستخدام العائلي
حاليا أفكر بالتصنيع 
و سؤالي عن الفورمالين من الناحية الصحية 
هل من معلومات عنه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (17 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم ارجو اعطائي فكره حول تصنيع الشامبو بدون اضافة ملح الطعام


----------



## م/اميرة (19 يناير 2010)

شكراً علي ردك علي سؤالي


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (19 يناير 2010)

هو فين السؤال ---- هو فين السؤال ؟


----------



## اشرف عبدالرازق (20 يناير 2010)

اسلام عليكم طريقة الصابون السائل اولا 7 كيلو سيلفونك+1كيلو صودا فى برميل بلاستيك سعتة حوالى 120 لتر يتم وضع الماء فى البرميل النصف تقريبا ويضع السيلفونك فية مع التقليب الجيد ثم بعد ذللك يتم وضع الصودا مع التقليب الجيد ويتم المعادلة بورقةhp حتى تعطى اللون الاصفربعد ذللك يتم تحضير 2كيلو من التكسابون وقلب خارج البرميل فى وعاء بلاستيك يذاب جيدا مع قليل من الملح بعد ذللك يتم وضعة فى البرميل البلاستيك ويقاب جيدا ويترك لمدة ساعتان ويصبح جاهز لالستعمال ارجو ان اكون قد فسرت لكم


----------



## jamilaj1 (22 يناير 2010)

اي سوال انا جاهز


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم جميل اريد منك تركيبة مزيل الاملاح من الاوانى وكذلك من الملابس وطريقة التصنيع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم جميل اين انت اتمنى من الله ان تكون وجميع اخوانى فى احسن حال


----------



## jamilaj1 (26 يناير 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم جميل اين انت اتمنى من الله ان تكون وجميع اخوانى فى احسن حال


 

اهلا اخي العزيز لا تاخذني على التقصير والتاخير بس ما فهمت شو طلبك اي املاح تقصد لانه هناك الكثير من المواد تتفاعل وتزيل الاملاح وهي تنفع لقسم ولا تنفع لاخر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي جميل 
ممكن خلطة الجل الأخضر العملاق كاملة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (26 يناير 2010)

عفوا استاذي في مجال اعرف شو هية المادة المهمة بأزالة البقع الزيت وغيرو من الغسيل في مساحيق التنظيف الألية؟


----------



## jamilaj1 (27 يناير 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> عفوا استاذي في مجال اعرف شو هية المادة المهمة بأزالة البقع الزيت وغيرو من الغسيل في مساحيق التنظيف الألية؟


 

اخي كل مادة لها دور في الغسيل بس اذا كنت تسال عن شي محدد فان انزيم البروتياز هو الاساس في تفكيك البقع البروتينية وخصوصا الدهون والزيوت


----------



## jamilaj1 (27 يناير 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي جميل
> ممكن خلطة الجل الأخضر العملاق كاملة ولك جزيل الشكر


 

تكرم اخي انشالله لاحقا بذكرلك التركيبة مع التفصيل بس اهم شي فيها حمض السلفونيل المعدل بالهيدروكسيد و زيت الصنوبر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي جميل على ردك على اسئلتي وعم استنى منك خلطة الجل بكل شوق 
شكرا الك سلفا على كلشي


----------



## م/اميرة (27 يناير 2010)

ارجو من حضرتك اسم مادة او تركيبة معينة لازالة بقع سيراميك الارضيات 
لان عندي ارضية الحمام فيها بقع كتير ( صدأ - بقع سوداء - اثار اسمنت ابيض )
ارجوك ترد علي سؤالي
جزاك الله خيراً عن عملك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ 
ما هي سليكات المغنزيوم 
وما هو الاسم العامي لها في سوريا اذا كان عندك علم 
وما هو عملها 
ولك جزيل الشكر
السلام عليكم


----------



## جوال نت (28 يناير 2010)

م/اميرة قال:


> ارجو من حضرتك اسم مادة او تركيبة معينة لازالة بقع سيراميك الارضيات
> لان عندي ارضية الحمام فيها بقع كتير ( صدأ - بقع سوداء - اثار اسمنت ابيض )
> ارجوك ترد علي سؤالي
> جزاك الله خيراً عن عملك


 

حمض الهيدروكلوريك يزيل ماذكرتي نسبة تركيزه 32.8%


سلفوريك اسد يزيل ماذكرتيه لكن ممكن يشيل الترويبه معاه 

(( ملاحظه خلي مروحة الشفط شغاله والبسي كمام لأن يتصاعد منه غازات خطره وقويه ))


----------



## م/اميرة (31 يناير 2010)

انا متشكرة لك جدا جدا جدا 
بس عندي سؤال هو ده الاسم التجاري للمواد المذكورة ولا دة الاسم العلمي .. 
انا اسفة بس حضرتك عارف ان دة مشكله في الشراء


----------



## الصقر30 (31 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أريد بعض الفصيلات في تجهيز التكسابون أي كمية الماء وكمية التكسابون و المدة وهل يجب التحريك عند أضافته؟*​


----------



## jamilaj1 (4 فبراير 2010)

م/اميرة قال:


> انا متشكرة لك جدا جدا جدا
> بس عندي سؤال هو ده الاسم التجاري للمواد المذكورة ولا دة الاسم العلمي ..
> انا اسفة بس حضرتك عارف ان دة مشكله في الشراء


 

نعم اختي هذا هو الاسم العلمي والتجاري بنفس الوقت يعني اي محل تخبرو بيعطيكم ياه 
لقد حاولت التبسيط بقدر الامكان ليستفيد الغير مختص


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي جميل بالنسبة للسودا اش في ضرر ازا خلطناها بالماء قبل ما نضيف باقي المواد للمسحوق الالي ولا هية شغلتها بالغسالة 
ياريت بتمون عليي وبتشرحلي طريقة اضافتها لخلطة البودرة 
ايميلي هوة نفس الاسم عالياهو 
شكرا الك سلفا


----------



## mohammad obaji (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اتمنى تركيبة الجل الأخضر العملاق و كيفية تصنيعه


----------



## jamilaj1 (10 مارس 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي جميل بالنسبة للسودا اش في ضرر ازا خلطناها بالماء قبل ما نضيف باقي المواد للمسحوق الالي ولا هية شغلتها بالغسالة
> ياريت بتمون عليي وبتشرحلي طريقة اضافتها لخلطة البودرة
> ايميلي هوة نفس الاسم عالياهو
> شكرا الك سلفا


 

وعليكم السلام اخي العزيز

لا ما في اي ضرر بل يجب اضافة بالماء لكي تتحول من كربونات الصوديوم الى هيدروكسيد الصوديوم حتى لا تحور ( تعطي طبقة بيضاء ) على الالبسة


----------



## عــomarــر (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ibrahim alhilali (11 مارس 2010)

*عبوات بلاستيك*



ابو اسلام وكريم قال:


> اخى الكريم اشكرك بشدة وارجومنك ان تدلنى عن اسعار واماكن بيع العبوات البلاستيكية المخصصة للصابون السائل بكل احجامها



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم يتوفر لدينا عبوات بلاستيكية لمزيد من الاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على الرقم 00971506283747 محمود


----------



## ibrahim alhilali (11 مارس 2010)

*عبوات بلاستيك*



ابو اسلام وكريم قال:


> اخى الكريم اشكرك بشدة وارجومنك ان تدلنى عن اسعار واماكن بيع العبوات البلاستيكية المخصصة للصابون السائل بكل احجامها



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم يتوفر لدينا عبوات بلاستيكية


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (13 مارس 2010)

jamilaj1 قال:


> تركيبة ممتازة للبودرة نصف المصنع اي بدون باقي الاضافات لكل 100 كغ
> 
> حمض السلفون 11
> الكوستيك (هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) 1.42 حتى التعديل طبعا تركيز 99%
> ...


اخى العزيز هل هناك فائدة للتراى بولى فوسفات بدلا من اذالة قساوة الماء
لان نسبتها عالية جدا فى الخلطة33% وذلك يؤدى الى زيادة تكلفة المنتج
وهل من الممكن ان تدلنا على طريقة الخلط(الخطوات)
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هنداز الجزولي (13 مارس 2010)

يامهندسين احتاج الى مساعده سريعه جدا جدا... احناج لمعرفه كيفيه او خطوات صناعه المركبات التاليه:
سلفونيك اسيد
تكسابون sles
باين اويل pine oil
caster oil soab
hydrocloci acid
IPA isopropyl alcohol
sodium hypo clorid
هذه المركبات تدخل في صناعه المنظفات وبعتبارها المواد الاوليه في الصناعه .... نحن الان نحتاج الى صناعتها هي
وشكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم معنا


----------



## هنداز الجزولي (13 مارس 2010)

*كيفيه صناعه هذه المركبات*

*ياكيميائين احتاج الى مساعده سريعه جدا جدا... احناج لمعرفه كيفيه او خطوات صناعه المركبات التاليه:*
*سلفونيك اسيد*
*تكسابون sles*
*باين اويل pine oil*
*caster oil soab*
*hydrocloci acid*
*IPA isopropyl alcohol*
*sodium hypo clorid*
*هذه المركبات تدخل في صناعه المنظفات وبعتبارها المواد الاوليه في الصناعه .... نحن الان نحتاج الى صناعتها هي*
*وشكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم معنا*
ارجو الرد السريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم جميل جزاك الله خيرا على التواصل ونتمنى المزيد
واريد منك اخى نزويدى بتركيبة مزيل بقع الميلامين والصينى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم جميل جزاك الله خيرا على التواصل ونتمنى المزيد
> واريد منك اخى نزويدى بتركيبة مزيل بقع الميلامين والصينى وجزاك الله خيرا


 
اهلا بك وانشالله طلبك يتم تلبيته قريبا


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (20 مارس 2010)

mohammad obaji قال:


> السلام عليكم اتمنى تركيبة الجل الأخضر العملاق و كيفية تصنيعه


 
أضم طلبي لطلب الأخ محمد


----------



## أولاد سلطان (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز هل الكمبولاند مفيد في صناعة الصابون


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة دى


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (23 مارس 2010)

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jamilaj1 

 
تركيبة ممتازة للبودرة نصف المصنع اي بدون باقي الاضافات لكل 100 كغ

حمض السلفون 11
الكوستيك (هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) 1.42 حتى التعديل طبعا تركيز 99%
تريبولي فوسفات 33
سيليكات الصوديوم 8
صودا اش (كربونات الصوديوم) 8
كبريتات الصوديوم ( سلفات الصوديوم) 32.5
رطوبة 6

اخى العزيز هل هناك فائدة للتراى بولى فوسفات بدلا من اذالة قساوة الماء
لان نسبتها عالية جدا فى الخلطة33% وذلك يؤدى الى زيادة تكلفة المنتج
وهل من الممكن ان تدلنا على طريقة الخلط(الخطوات)
ولك جزيل الشكر
*

هل هناك رد اخى العزيز فقد تجاهلت سؤالى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (23 مارس 2010)

jamilaj1 قال:


> هذه الموقع يحتوي تركيبة الجيل الاخضر
> 
> http://www.uaebbs.com/vb/showthread.php?p=287#post287


 
جزاك الله كل خير أخي jamilaj1 وبارك فيك

مشكور على التلبية السريعة لطلبي


----------



## jamilaj1 (23 مارس 2010)

_اهلا اخي العزيز لا تاخذني على تقصيري بالرد عليك بس اخيالعزيز الهدف الاساسي ازالة عسرة الماء وللعلم انه اساس التنظيف هو الماء الغير العسروالنسبة غير كبيرةواحيانا يمكن ان تصل الى 40%_
_وانشالله سوف نقوم بالقيام بكافة خواص المواد على موقع اعمال الامارات_
_http://www.uaebbs.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=37_

*اخى العزيز هل هناك فائدة للتراى بولى فوسفات بدلا من اذالة قساوة الماء*
*لان نسبتها عالية جدا فى الخلطة33% وذلك يؤدى الى زيادة تكلفة المنتج*
*وهل من الممكن ان تدلنا على طريقة الخلط(الخطوات)*
*ولك جزيل الشكر*


هل هناك رد اخى العزيز فقد تجاهلت سؤالى ولك جزيل الشكر[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamilaj1 (23 مارس 2010)

أولاد سلطان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي العزيز هل الكمبولاند مفيد في صناعة الصابون


 
نعم اخي هو اساس الصناعة المنظفات ووظيفته لزيادة الرغوة واللزوجة


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (24 مارس 2010)

jamilaj1 قال:


> _اهلا اخي العزيز لا تاخذني على تقصيري بالرد عليك بس اخيالعزيز الهدف الاساسي ازالة عسرة الماء وللعلم انه اساس التنظيف هو الماء الغير العسروالنسبة غير كبيرةواحيانا يمكن ان تصل الى 40%_
> _وانشالله سوف نقوم بالقيام بكافة خواص المواد على موقع اعمال الامارات_
> _http://www.uaebbs.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=37_
> 
> ...


[/quote]

شكرا لردك الكريم


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fantom2006 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا ومزيد من التوفيق والتميز


----------



## jamilaj1 (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فى كل من ساعد الناس وخصوصا الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمرو سيد33 (29 مارس 2010)

اخى الحبيب مشاركه ممتازه ولكن لى طلب اخى اود مساعدة الاخوة فى تصنيع صابون ابتلال wating eagent المستخدم فى صباغة الاقمشه


----------



## jamilaj1 (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed habeb (6 أبريل 2010)

يوجد لدينا حامض سلفونيك تركيز (بيور - عادي) فاتح - غامق
سعر الطن بيور :- 9000 جنيه مصري
سعر الطن عادي:- 8000 جنيه مصري
واذ يسعدنا ان نخدم سيادتكم 000
المتحدة لتصنيع السلفونيك 
مدير المبيعات :- محاسب / محمد حبيب
0020101740987


----------



## hanyazazy (11 أبريل 2010)

تركيبة الاريال الاقتصادية الصينية تم وضعها على منتدى هانى العزازى

http://hanyazazy.ahlamontada.com

تحياتى لكم هانى العزازى


----------



## jamilaj1 (22 أبريل 2010)

لا داعي لوضع الاعلانات الشخصية


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 أبريل 2010)

jamilaj1 قال:


> اهلا بك وانشالله طلبك يتم تلبيته قريبا


 انا فى انتظارك اخى الكريم


----------



## jamilaj1 (2 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله تلقو طلباتكم على الرابط
رابط مخالف


----------



## حسام الدي (3 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله حولك شو هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## jamilaj1 (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## mohamedddddd (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عيكم يا بشمهندس جميل شكرا كتير علي موضوعاتك الجميله دي
اامل ان اجد جواب لديك لحل مشكلتي
انا حفظت الصابون السائل بالفورمالين ولكني تاني يوم وجدت الرائحة عفنة جدا .. ماذا افعل؟ ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## jamilaj1 (10 يونيو 2010)

اكيد اما الفورمالين خربان او النسبة قليلة


----------



## mohamedddddd (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. شكرا كتير يا بشمهندس لردك علي سؤالي وللمزيد من الاستفادة من حضرتك .. انا خلطت 30 جرام فقط فورمالين علي 125 كيلو فهل هذه كميه غير مناسبه قد تكون هي السبب في التعفن .. وايضا عندما خلطت 140 جرام تايلوز علي 3 لتر ماء اضفت قشرتين صودا تخن التايلوز بسرعه ولما اضفته علي الخلطة لم يذب جيدا وعمل في العبوات تغبيش هل ممكن يكون ده السبب ... وايضا اغلقت علي الخلطه في البرميل مده يوم قبل التعبئه هل هو ده السبب ويحبذ تهويه البرميل وليس غلقه ... ولك جزيل الشكر , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## jamilaj1 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنا لاستفساركم


----------



## عز الدين7 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عز الدين7 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله بس عندي سؤال لأصحاب الخبرة ماهي خواص...

جزاك الله 
بس عندي سؤال لأصحاب الخبرة ماهي خواص كل من 
dop 
mn gel 
np9 


مشكوووووووووورين _


----------



## موسى عوض (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي جميل


----------



## jamilaj1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

np9 اسمه نونيل الفينول وهو عبارة عن مادة فعالة لا شاردية في صناعة المنظفات


----------



## أحمد يسري عثمان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن صناعة الكلور للملابس


----------



## mm20179 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل
ولاكنى اريد معرفة كيفية تصنيع البيرل السائل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## jamilaj1 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي هذه خلطة للبريل نوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## شريف بحر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر+


----------



## bary (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا على الافاده وهل من الممكن طريقة عمل الشامبو والبلسم


----------



## jamilaj1 (17 أبريل 2012)

اي سؤال عن المنظفات يتقضل


----------



## mohamed seddari (17 أبريل 2012)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم
مند مذة وانا ابحث عن تركيبة لصابون سائل خاص بالملابس لكن لم اجد جواب شافي 
فالرجاء من لديه تركيبة يساعدنا و اجره على الله


----------



## arsenal4ever (25 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:68:


----------



## ادم عبدالحميد (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم طلب من السادة المحترمين الاعضاء فى عضو هنا اسمو ( عمرو الشاعر) كان عايز حد يدلو على اماكن تصنيع ماكينة تجفيف المسحوق (البرج) وانا أعوذ بالله من كلمة انا عندى فكرة بالموضوع دا لانى مريت بية وشغال ف الوقت الحالى بس انا بقالى فترة غايب عن الملتقى ولسا راجع أمبارح


----------



## ابوفاطمه86 (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي في المنتدي 
اريد طريقه لازالة الصدأ من صفائح النحاس ونوع الماده التي تزيل الصدأ
وفقكم الله


----------



## jamilaj1 (16 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة للصداء على النحاس هو اكسيد النحاس واكسيد النحاس لا يزال الا بالحموض ومنها وارخصها حمض الكلور وحمض الكبريت وحمض الازوت وحمض الخل هو من افضلها ومتوفر باي محل يفضا استخدام الحموض الممددة واذا لم تكن الكمية صناعية كبيرة بامكانك ازالتها بواسطة ليمونة

ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراًياأخ جميل وأطلب منك تركيبة لمنظف محرك السيارات لا يؤثرعلى الألومنيوم ولا يؤدي إلى إسوداده وطريقة إستحلاب ملمع التابلو إن أمكن ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (19 مايو 2012)

الأخ المهندس الأستاذ جميل :أولاً : أشكرك على المعلومات التي تتحفنا بها فيما يتعلق بالمواد الأولية ولكن لي عندك رجاء أن توافينا بأسماء الموادالتي تدرجها في الفورمات كما يتداولها تجار المواد الكيميائية .... ثانياً:فيما يتعلق بمادة /نونيل الفينول/الداخلة في تركيبةالفلاش هل هي نفسها / حمض الفوسفور أو الفوسفوريك /ولك مني كل الشكر والإحترام .


----------



## Teknovalley (19 مايو 2012)

الكريم محمد خير : النونيل فينول أو np9 يعرف تجارياً باسم السميسول و ليس هو حمض الفوسفور ولا الفوسفوريك و هو يعتبر من مذيبات الدهون لذلك يشيع استخدامه في تركيبات المنظفات الصناعية مع العلم أن هناك اتجاه لاستبداله بمواد أخرى لا تحتوي على الفينول لأنه من المواد الخطرة بمواد أخرى أقل خطورة مثل مركبات اكسيد الايثيلين


----------



## Noor Alhaq (22 مايو 2012)

عندي سؤال اخي 
ماهي اهم الفحوصات التي يجب أن يخضع لها سائل الجلي ليكون مطابق للمواصفات قبل الاستخدام
وشكرا


----------



## روح الهندسه (24 مايو 2012)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ابو الكيمياء (1 يوليو 2012)

الأخوة الأعزاء ارجو تركيب شامبو العبايات زى بتاع برسيل وكمان عاوز مثبت عطرى لتثبيت العطر على الملابس فى معطر الملابس لأنى بعمل الداونى بطريقة البلسم ولو حد عنده طريقة افضل يا ريت يفدنى وارجو مكن الأخ جميل يفدنى فى الموضوعين انا من مصر عاوز الأسماء لو امكن تجارى وعلمى وشكرا كثيرا لكم


----------



## matrix2022 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وبارك الله لكم وبارك فيكم وزاد فى علمك وعلمكم بما ينفعكم وشكر خاص الى الاستاذ جميل ونسأل الله له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## مازن81 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي جميل على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
لكن لم تذكر لنا تركيبة الجل العملاق الاخضر
واذا امكن ان تكتب لنا اسم الموقع الذي وضعته وتم ازالته من الادارة فمن خلال الردود يتبين انه موقع جيد


----------



## ashraf jw (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ... اخي العزيز انا من فلسطين .. هناك مواد ممنوع التداول بها من قبل الاحتلال .. مثل الجلسرين .. وكما تعلم انه ضروري جدا لخصائصه في صناعه المنظفات والكريمات .. سؤالي هو .. ما هو البديل الذي يحمل نفس الخصائص لمزجه بساثل الجلي والشامبو وساثل تنظيف الايدي ... الخ ..
ولك فائق الاحترام .


----------



## nour999 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الغالى 
مجهود رائع ومقدر جعل الله لك بكل حرف 1000 حسنة


----------



## 83moris (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود ممتاز يشكر علي كل من ساهم في اخراجة 
وخصوصا صاحب الموضوع
ياريت لو امكن تركيبة منظف ملابس سائل او ما يسمي بعجينة الغسيل البيضاء


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحبا ..
مشكور عزيزي المهندس جميل على الجهد المميز .. بورك فيك والى الامام دوماً..


----------



## alanbaki2007 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ارجو التفضل بأطلاعنا عن طريقه عمل الكلور " مبيض الملابس " او ما يسمى بالكلوركس وبأسهل الطرق وارجو استخدام اسماء المركبات التجاريه والعلميه ان امكن وجزاك الله خير جزاء اخي جميل وجعل الله هذا العمل المفيد للعالم الاسلامي في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## jamilaj1 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جديد مجموعتنا على الفيس بوك اسرار صناعة المنظفات https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## bent.masria12 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت انا عايزه اعرف اشترى زيت النخيل فى القاهره منين


----------



## jamilaj1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

لكي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## jamilaj1 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## abbes73 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أخوة الكرام أرجوا الرد في أقرب وقت ماهو البدليل المادة بولى أكريماليد وهل صحيح هي تثقل في الصابون السائل 
وهل نستطيع إستغناء على الملح بوجوده .
لقد بحثت على بولى أكريماليد ولم أجده هل يوجد إسم أخر له وأو بديل وشكرا.:32:​​


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ممنون أخى وباربت أعرف أسعار المواد


----------



## شاهر 22 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng_abbas_2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## jamilaj1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جاهزين لاي استفسار على الصفحة https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat
https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## طلال أمين (23 يناير 2013)

السادة المحترمين شكرا لكم على جهودكم ..أريد وصفة شامبو للجسم (لوشن للجسم ) بدقة أرجوكم


----------



## طلال أمين (24 يناير 2013)

السيد المهندس جميل جزاك الله خيرا ... ممكن وصفة لوشن الجسم حسب المقاييس والمقادير وشكرا لك ..مع احترامي لك


----------



## ماهر السالم (18 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم : إن نسبة التريبولي في البودرة ن م عالية فضلا عن أنها غالية ، من الممكن تنزيل نسبتها إلى 20% حد أقصى أو حسب المواصفات القياسية لبلدك ،ومن الممكن إضافة مواد مؤازرة لها بنفس الخلطة مثل الزيوليت ولكن نسبتها يجب أن تكون مدروسة كونها تعكر البودرة بعد حلها بالماء


----------



## jamilaj1 (23 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## فارس22 (23 مايو 2014)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mhamadmail (5 يونيو 2014)

jamilaj1 قال:


> يضاف اليها الاضافات التالية لتصبح منتج نهائي نوعية عالية الجودة تضاهي الانواع الموجودة بالسوق
> 
> زيت سيليكون 0.5 كغ وظيفتها لمنع الرغوة
> 
> ...


*اخي لم نفهم تركيبة بودرة الاتوماتيك بشكل صحيح ارجو منك التوضيح*​


----------



## jamilaj1 (29 يونيو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يونيو 2014)

*الاخ jamilaj1 - لقد طالعت الموقع الذى تدعونا الى تصفحه - وهالنى ما قرأت - هذه المواقع - ليست آراء - نسمح باختلافات فى وجهات نظر الاعضاء - انها مواقع علميه وان بدت تجارب بسيطه
- رجاء عمل فلتره على الاخطاء الفجه - او على الاقل يكون هناك مشرف - مهمته التعليق والتنبيه على القراء - بأخطاء التركيبات وهى كثيره.​*


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## tuazel (29 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم : او ان اعرف تركيبة شامبو الاطفال


----------



## tuazel (29 أكتوبر 2014)

من فضلكم ماهي تركيبة مسحوق الغسيل العادي العالي الرغوة


----------



## meddgt (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .اخ جميل ممكن تساعدني في خلطة لغسيل السيارات و هي صناعة اطالية تستعمل كالتالي : يوضع 1ل من المادة السائلة في الة ضخ (رش) و يضاف اليها 49ل من الماء ترش على السيارة و تخرج من الالة على شكل رغوة و هذا بفضل الضغط طبعا .تترك هذه الرغوة علي السيارة لمدة 3-5 دقائق تم تغسل بماء مضغوط اي تغسل السيارة بدون لكسها بالايدي . احيطك علما اخي ان درجت حموضة المادةph=12 .
شكرا اخي مسبقا و جزاك الله خير.


----------



## meddgt (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .اخ جميل ممكن تساعدني في خلطة لغسيل السيارات و هي صناعة اطالية تستعمل كالتالي : يوضع 1ل من المادة السائلة في الة ضخ (رش) و يضاف اليها 49ل من الماء ترش على السيارة و تخرج من الالة على شكل رغوة و هذا بفضل الضغط طبعا .تترك هذه الرغوة علي السيارة لمدة 3-5 دقائق تم تغسل بماء مضغوط اي تغسل السيارة بدون لمسها بالايدي . احيطك علما اخي ان درجت حموضة المادة .
شكرا اخي مسبقا و جزاك الله خير.


----------



## meddgt (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .اخ جميل ممكن تساعدني في خلطة لغسيل السيارات و هي صناعة اطالية تستعمل كالتالي : يوضع 1ل من المادة السائلة في الة ضخ (رش) و يضاف اليها 49ل من الماء ترش على السيارة و تخرج من الالة على شكل رغوة و هذا بفضل الضغط طبعا .تترك هذه الرغوة علي السيارة لمدة 3-5 دقائق تم تغسل بماء مضغوط اي تغسل السيارة بدون لمسها بالايدي . احيطك علما اخي ان درجت حموضة المادة ph=12.
شكرا اخي مسبقا و جزاك الله خير.


----------



## meddgt (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .اخ جميل ممكن تساعدني في خلطة لغسيل السيارات و هي صناعة اطالية تستعمل كالتالي : يوضع 1ل من المادة السائلة في الة ضخ (رش) و يضاف اليها 49ل من الماء ترش على السيارة و تخرج من الالة على شكل رغوة و هذا بفضل الضغط طبعا .تترك هذه الرغوة علي السيارة لمدة 3-5 دقائق تم تغسل بماء مضغوط اي تغسل السيارة بدون لمسها بالايدي . احيطك علما اخي ان درجت حموضة المادةph=12 .
شكرا اخي مسبقا و جزاك الله خير.


----------



## hamady (3 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك استاذنا الكبير

خلطة الشامبو ضد القشرة وحكة الرأس رجاء


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (23 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا...لماذا ااستاذنا اريد معرفة سبب فصل المنتج ووجود راسب بعدد الخلط...


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

الزيوليت هل يعرف احد اين يباع


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

في مصر


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (17 مايو 2015)

برجاء لا احد يبخل بمعلومة


----------



## medo_nice (9 يونيو 2015)

يوجد موضوع جديد عن تركيبات المنظفات بطريقة جديدة يرجا الاطلاع علي موضوع بعنوان معمل تركيبات المنظفات http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t496977.html


----------



## عبدالله جمال صلاح (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ecoreda (1 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخوكم من المغرب .اريد خلطةلتلميع الرخام واخرىلتلميع الارضيات الخشبية وشكرا لكم


----------

